# Where are Berklines made?



## toecheese

Getting ready to pull the trigger on furniture, so I'm looking at a wide variety of manufacturers and dealers. I don't know much about Berkline, other than the positive comments I've seen here.

Are they US-made? Has anyone had to deal with warrenty support? How are the trim pieces (cupholders, and such)- those seem to go before anything else.

TIA


----------



## RSH

TIA,

The Berkline recliners are made in Morristown, TN. As you probably already know that there are tons or various Home Theater seating’s available today on the market. Some of the cheap Chinese knockouts, some of them are extremely expensive. The Berkline IMHO represents the best value for the buck.

I recommend reading these threads:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rkline-cinema-collection-seating-revised.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ing-after-attending-market-high-point-nc.html

It may answer many of your questions.

I also recommend checking the current Power Buy: www.rtheaters.com/powerbuy 

You have two days left, so if you want a good deal, I recommend to jump on it while you can. 
__________________


----------



## toecheese

Okay, read the powerbuy thing- but I'm kind of confused- how is it different than anyone else calling and getting a price?

I'll read those threads about the furniture, thanks.

BTW, 'TIA' is 'thanks in advance' 

-toe


----------



## RSH

<<
BTW, 'TIA' is 'thanks in advance' 
>>

I should have known :bigsmile: 

While running the Power Buy we offer additional discounts to already very low prices we offer regularly. This is based on the fact that we expect higher volume - more orders during the power buy, and that allows us to give an extra discount. We also offer the Power Buy prizes at the end, so some of the lucky winners will get popcorn machine, buttkicker LFE-KIT and a Bass Lock poster frame.


----------



## toecheese

I'll give you a call later today, Roman- thanks.


----------



## RSH

sure thing :yes:


----------



## basementjack

I'm interested in this too.

What is the difference between just calling and this power buy - i doubt I'll be ready in 2 days

Also not sure the berklines are what I'm looking for.


----------

